# Any Formula 1 Racing Fans?



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Any Formula 1 fans out there? I'll be honest Ive only just started watching but Im really enjoying it. My favourite team is Mclaren, but lately Ive been supported any underdog team, I love to see the weaker teams and drivers do well.

- Races are typically on *ESPN 2* or *ABC* in America.

Does anyone else watch Formula 1 or would like to start watching it?

*Official Formula 1 Website* - https://www.formula1.com/
*Official Formula 1 Twitter* - https://twitter.com/F1
*Official Formula 1 YouTube* - https://www.youtube.com/user/Formula1
*Formula 1 Calendar (Race Times & Dates)* - https://www.f1calendar.com/
*ESPN Formula 1* - http://www.espn.com/f1/

*2018 Official Race Highlights Playlist*
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=index=1&list=PLfoNZDHitwjUUrM4dYe542iCcRpEzS_RX[/media]


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Long time Mclaren-Mercedes fan but went with Mercedes in the divorce. So much easier to watch everything with it on ESPN this year.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

OnyxsLawn said:


> Long time Mclaren-Mercedes fan but went with Mercedes in the divorce. So much easier to watch everything with it on ESPN this year.


Yeah, its really nice being on ESPN this year, no adds is so much better. Im not sure if I have a favourite anymore. I just like to see different drivers win. I would love to see Ricciardo win in Monaco this weekend. I would also like to see Leclerc and Gasly do well.

Its a shame that Max had gearbox trouble in qualifying because I would have loved to see him do well also at Monaco.


----------



## TigerinFL

Monaco is one of the best races of the year. Love seeing all those yachts there


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Hoping for the smiling Aussie to hold on the lead for a great race


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I've been watching and following F1 for years, but I have to say over the past several years with the rule changes and stricter penalties for drivers doing nothing in some instances it's not the same thing it used to be. When you look back at races with the screaming V10's and schui hakkinen battling it out for the win those races were great. Now the drivers are kind of like airplane pilots. They can never make mistakes, the cars sound terrible and the races a lot of times are more based on qualifying than anything else. I still watch it but it's not the same. I don't think there is anything else that they change the rules every year and it seems like it gets worse every year. With things like kers, drs and V6 turbos ruining F1 they should just go back to old rules. It would be better but you know that's not happening.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Great race from Daniel Ricciardo. Amazing win from the driver of the day at Monaco 2018!!!

Pierre Gasly and Max Verstappen had great races too.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

No idea how he pulled it off but both red bull's drove like crazy. max was the more entertaining to watch with all of the passing. Great day of racing all around.

As for the new cars being boring i would agree to a certain extent. No, its not the glory days of F1 with screaming 1000hp NA engines but i think the cars reflect the future of automotive engineering. Plus today's drivers have a much longer life expectancy. With Ecclestone gone and ESPN coverage i think the future is still bright.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Yeah, Max made it a fun race. Ive heard other say that Monaco needs to be removed because its boring, but I don't know, I really enjoyed it. I guess I just love Formula 1.

*2018 Monaco Grand Prix: Race Highlights*
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lj6Q9gN4RQ[/media]


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

*How Long Can F1 Use 'But It's Monaco' As An Excuse For Boring Races?*
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHQNR0pkEqk[/media]


----------



## Shindoman

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I've been watching and following F1 for years, but I have to say over the past several years with the rule changes and stricter penalties for drivers doing nothing in some instances it's not the same thing it used to be. When you look back at races with the screaming V10's and schui hakkinen battling it out for the win those races were great. Now the drivers are kind of like airplane pilots. They can never make mistakes, the cars sound terrible and the races a lot of times are more based on qualifying than anything else. I still watch it but it's not the same. I don't think there is anything else that they change the rules every year and it seems like it gets worse every year. With things like kers, drs and V6 turbos ruining F1 they should just go back to old rules. It would be better but you know that's not happening.


Have to agree with you here. Been watching since the early 90's and the racing in the old days was much better. When Senna died, so did a big part of F1. Being Canadian I was thrilled when Jacques Villenueve came along. Basically when they went to turbos and the cars lost that incredible sound, it's just not the the same. Wait till Formula E takes over, ugh!


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Shindoman said:


> Have to agree with you here. Been watching since the early 90's and the racing in the old days was much better. When Senna died, so did a big part of F1. Being Canadian I was thrilled when Jacques Villenueve came along. Basically when they went to turbos and the cars lost that incredible sound, it's just not the the same. Wait till Formula E takes over, ugh!


I was a kid watching in the late 80's and 90's and I do know what you mean. I stopped watching for about 15 years or more, from around 2000 to 2016. I sometimes caught it on the TV but it was never the same for me, like you said, after Senna died. However, me and my family said, why don't we start watching Formula 1 again, and Ill be honest I've really enjoyed since 2016. In 2018 Im really loving the sport, I can enjoy races like monaco with no passes, but I love the potential tire strategies and pit stops.
I know that F1 has turned more into strategic racing these days, but Im actually liking this side of racing now. Pits stops, under and over cutting is a really fun part of the racing for me.

As long as Im enjoying Formula 1 Ill continue to watch.


----------



## Shindoman

I still watch every race. Finding Indy Car Racing is better racing. My fav for great passing and racing is Moto GP. Always lots of action.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

I may give Indy a try, is there a race schedule? Do they race every week? Watch TV channel is it on?


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

*Formula 1 Canadian Grand Prix 2018*

*Date*:Sun, Jun 10, 2:10 PM
*Watch on*:ABC / ESPN 2
*Track*:Circuit Gilles Villeneuve

*RACE TIMES*
*First Practice Session* (FRIDAY 8 JUNE 10:00am)
*Second Practice Session* (FRIDAY 8 JUNE 2:00pm)
*Third Practice Session* (SATURDAY 9 JUNE 11:00am)
*Qualifying Session* (SATURDAY 9 JUNE 2:00pm)
*Canadian Grand Prix* (Montreal SUNDAY 10 JUNE 2:10pm)

*TWITTER RACE & LOCAL HASHTAGS*
#CanadianGP #F1
#BonjourF1

*PRACTICE & QUALIFYING HASHTAGS*
#Quali
#FP1 #FP2 #FP3

*EVERYTHING CANADA GP 2018*
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=index=1&list=PLfoNZDHitwjXVs67-198atjAKitI8IZdh[/media]

*HIGHLIGHTS FROM 2017 CANADIAN GP*
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwL19BaHY2w[/media]

*PREDICTIONS FOR THE CANADIAN GP 2018*
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm6js5r5nhQ[/media]


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Did anyone prefer the Monaco GP to the Canadian GP? I thought the Canadian race was really boring.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE said:


> I may give Indy a try, is there a race schedule? Do they race every week? Watch TV channel is it on?


Indy > F1

YES I'M BIASED. I do work with them, full disclaimer. People are awesome.

Last time I went to an F1 race Schumaker led the entire race. No passing at all.

Watch the Indy grand prix races too

And if you've never been to the largest single sporting event in the world, go to the Indy 500 once. Nothing like it.


----------



## mikelask24

CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE said:


> Did anyone prefer the Monaco GP to the Canadian GP? I thought the Canadian race was really boring.


I agree...sad


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Indy > F1
> 
> YES I'M BIASED. I do work with them, full disclaimer. People are awesome.
> 
> Last time I went to an F1 race Schumaker led the entire race. No passing at all.
> 
> Watch the Indy grand prix races too
> 
> And if you've never been to the largest single sporting event in the world, go to the Indy 500 once. Nothing like it.


I may have to look into Indy, and check it out then, what TV channel is it on?


----------



## Aarsudstrike

Is anyone pulling for the American team of HAAS F1? I know they are relative newbies but they have done pretty decently with their limited knowledge.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Aarsudstrike said:


> Is anyone pulling for the American team of HAAS F1? I know they are relative newbies but they have done pretty decently with their limited knowledge.


I like Haas, I think they've been extremely unlucky this whole season. I think Romain Grojean hasn't been the best, and I think he needs to focus and he will do well. I would love to sew Haas do better and get a top 8 finish.


----------



## Reelcrazy

Man it's great to see f1 fans. I do miss David hobb steve matchett and Leigh Duffey calling the races. I think haas been great for the few years they been racing but Ferrari will never let them win. Love to see Chevy or ford engine behind them one day. Grojean brings knowledge to the new team but he's starting to remind me of pastor Maldonado lately


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Reelcrazy said:


> Man it's great to see f1 fans. I do miss David hobb steve matchett and Leigh Duffey calling the races. I think haas been great for the few years they been racing but Ferrari will never let them win. Love to see Chevy or ford engine behind them one day. Grojean brings knowledge to the new team but he's starting to remind me of pastor Maldonado lately


Its I actually miss those guys too. I can't wait for the Austrian GP this weekend, I think its going to be a good race.

Date:Sun, Jul 1, 9:10 AM
Watch on:ESP2
Track:Red Bull Ring


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

*Formula 1 Austrian Grand Prix Qualifying Highlights*
[media]https://youtu.be/wpBKQz3DyTU[/media]


----------



## Reelcrazy

Great day for hass!!! Glad to see verstappen get the win after all his bad luck. That kids proven he can drive. Can't wait for silverstone next week.


----------



## X-Ray

Glad I found this thread. I've been a F1 fan for years. Austria was a heck of race. I gotta admit I'm pulling for Vettel this year. Thoughts on Red Bull switching to Honda? I don't think they were totally to blame for McLarens lack of pace. Even with a Renault engine they are slow.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Reelcrazy said:


> Great day for hass!!! Glad to see verstappen get the win after all his bad luck. That kids proven he can drive. Can't wait for silverstone next week.


Amazing day for Haas. I must admit I have ripped Romain Grojean a new one on Twitter because he's been so bad, but he was amazing in this race.

I hope Hass do equally well in Silverstone.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

X-Ray said:


> Glad I found this thread. I've been a F1 fan for years. Austria was a heck of race. I gotta admit I'm pulling for Vettel this year. Thoughts on Red Bull switching to Honda? I don't think they were totally to blame for McLarens lack of pace. Even with a Renault engine they are slow.


McLaren right now are a joke, and its obvious this was not a Honda engine issue, this was a McLaren issue. Vandoorne sucks right now, its just terrible.
I'm glad Red Bull are switching to Honda because they need more control over what's happening. Generally speaking Renault have not been strong enough.
Max is on fire right now, and honestly Daniel cannot keep up with Max.


----------



## Reelcrazy

mclaren been a joke for years kinda like lotus was. They never worked together to build a car. Mclaren wanted Honda to build the engine to fit the car and Honda wanted mclaren to build a car around the engine. Just not going to work. Just don't think mclaren has the funds to keep a failing f1 team going for a few more years.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Reelcrazy said:


> mclaren been a joke for years kinda like lotus was. They never worked together to build a car. Mclaren wanted Honda to build the engine to fit the car and Honda wanted mclaren to build a car around the engine. Just not going to work. Just don't think mclaren has the funds to keep a failing f1 team going for a few more years.


I just got my wish come true, "McLaren racing director Éric Boullier resigns days before British Grand Prix". Honestly this is the best news I've heard in 3 years. I've personally never liked Eric Boullier, I think he's been holding back the team for years now.

Boullier resigns from McLaren amid leadership changes
https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...gns-from-mclaren-amid-leadership-changes.html


----------



## Reelcrazy

Mercedes is in trouble if Ferrari keeps their heads together. This might be one of the best years to watch in long time


----------



## mikelask24

Anybody else think the Russian GP is the most boring race on the calendar??!


----------



## Mondeh6

Not a fan of 
1. Baku - very boring race
2. Sochi - Ditto

Sepang was so much better.
would like to see some old circuit return (Imola, Magny Cours, Jrez, Nürburgring)

Became a fan of the sport back in the 90s when I was in high school.
I followed McLaren during the Häkkinen and Coulthard era.
was jacked when Hamilton came along, I have since followed him to Merc.
I back Merc, McLaren when they get it together
Also, I back the home team HAAS, nice to see them on the grid.
I am more of a follow the driver now a days.

I like Max as an up and coming force.
Ricciardo seem to be making the same mistake as Alo.
He need to get in the Williams team.
I like Rosberg, he retired too early but it was good to go on top.
I don't care for cry baby Vettel he's a cheater like his mentor Schumacher.
However, I did respect Schumacher, lets see if Mick is good as they're pumping him up to be.
A lot of new drivers the sport need a few larger than life personalities with Alo leaving and only Hamilton left.
Maybe Max can become one of the take no BS type driver on the grid.


----------



## piotrkol

Really excited about Kubica returning, he's the one who got me interested in that sport years ago and now he is coming back. I was a crazy fan back in the day - I really liked getting extra early in the morning to watch the friday practice in Australia or Malaysia. Good days...

Looking forward to the next season. Hopefully some miracle happens and the Mercedes domination is over, it's unbelievably boring when you can pretty much be sure that Hamilton will win the race. Don't get me wrong - he's an amazing driver but I want some excitement and unpredictability.


----------



## Mondeh6

Not a Ferrari fan but like Leclerc, there's something about him he's the real deal for sure.
Like Mad Max as well, but he does not have that good for TV appeal, like someone involved in other things that is marketable, maybe it will change, Max is like a Kimi give me a good fast car and leave me alone.

I do agree on the season tho, really expected Ferrari to give Merc more comp.
By Monza Lewis could have one hand firmly on his 6th title and that's bad with almost 7 races to go and knowing who most likely would be crowned.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Ferrari Tifosi for life!!! I am late to this thread and the season is over but I am already looking for to the 2020 season and prayer that LeClerc or Vettel can put a stop to Hamilton's reign. Ferrari debuts the new car on February 11th. The F1 YouTube channel and F1 Beyond the Grid podcast are helping with the withdrawals.


----------



## daniel3507

I enjoy watching it on the rare occasions I catch it on TV. Don't know much about it but would like to follow along more closely. You guys root more for a particular driver or a team?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

daniel3507 said:


> I enjoy watching it on the rare occasions I catch it on TV. Don't know much about it but would like to follow along more closely. You guys root more for a particular driver or a team?


I am more of a team guy (Ferrari) but there several other drivers that I like to see do well on and off the track.


----------



## testwerke

Ricciardo is by far my favorite


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

testwerke said:


> Ricciardo is by far my favorite


If you haven't seen it already you should check this interview. If you are a fan of Ricciardo then you will enjoy it.


----------



## daniel3507

How to you guys watch the races? With them being all over the world I don't see many on TV during the day


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

daniel3507 said:


> How to you guys watch the races? With them being all over the world I don't see many on TV during the day


I have my DVR set to record anything involving Formula 1. Most of the races are on ESPN2. If I am away from home I will watch qualifying/race on the ESPN APP.


----------



## daniel3507

First look at Haas VF-20. I've been reading all the articles I can and watching all the recaps of last years races. Really excited for the start of the 2020 season.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

I was fortunate enough to work for a company based in France. I made friends with the CTO based over there as we both have a love for the Ferrari team.

I was able to plan one of my trips around the time of Monaco, and he treated me to a VIP box for that race weekend and pit passes. To say it was amazing is an understatement.

Here are some pics:


----------



## testwerke

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I was fortunate enough to work for a company based in France. I made friends with the CTO based over there as we both have a love for the Ferrari team.
> 
> I was able to plan one of my trips around the time of Monaco, and he treated me to a VIP box for that race weekend and pit passes. To say it was amazing is an understatement.


Wow, bucket list experience for sure!


----------



## daniel3507

F1 TV is doing 30 days free. You do have to enter credit card information and sign up for monthly service
https://www.surveygizmo.eu/s3/90228565/F1-TV-Access-Offer


----------



## Deltahedge

Sorry, not sorry for bumping a thread that has gone nearly a year since its last post. F1 in 2021 has been exciting so far. The two races this year have been great from a spectator perspective.

I got into F1 last year for the first time. It all started because I was stuck in bed with a horrible migraine, and I decided to start watching Drive to Survive on Netflix. I got hooked and ended up binging the entire first two seasons that week. That "Documentary" has really brought a lot of new fans to the sport. I'm one of them. After I suggested the show to a buddy a couple weeks ago, he binged all three seasons and is now recording and watching races.

If you haven't given the documentary a chance, I would suggest watching a couple episodes to see if F1 gets you hooked like it did me.


----------



## daniel3507

Sunday's race was a great one!


----------



## NeVs

Deltahedge said:


> Sorry, not sorry for bumping a thread that has gone nearly a year since its last post. F1 in 2021 has been exciting so far. The two races this year have been great from a spectator perspective.
> 
> I got into F1 last year for the first time. It all started because I was stuck in bed with a horrible migraine, and I decided to start watching Drive to Survive on Netflix. I got hooked and ended up binging the entire first two seasons that week. That "Documentary" has really brought a lot of new fans to the sport. I'm one of them. After I suggested the show to a buddy a couple weeks ago, he binged all three seasons and is now recording and watching races.
> 
> If you haven't given the documentary a chance, I would suggest watching a couple episodes to see if F1 gets you hooked like it did me.


Drive to Survive definitely did an amazing job at bringing a lot of the background stories and events into the main picture. All the drama adds to the intensity and excitement of each race.


----------



## Deltahedge

It was great. The cautions stacking everyone back onto the lead lap made for an interesting ending.


----------



## bosox_5

Excited that Miami will be part of the schedule going forward


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I stumbled across this and thought it was hilarious. https://mazesp.in/


----------



## testwerke

Reel Low Dad said:


> I stumbled across this and thought it was hilarious. https://mazesp.in/


Reminds me of this!
https://twitter.com/didpastorcrash


----------



## AndyS

I haven't seen a race in years. I should reacquaint myself.

I was lucky enough to see Schumacher and Hakkinen battle it out at Eau Rouge back in the day. I was so excited I collected marbles from the track after the race ended and brought them home.

Even more fortunate to get an invite from Ferrari to see the press unveiling of the (2001?) F1 car at Maranello. I was like a kid in a candy shop. That was the same time that the Enzo was being assembled in the factory.

I was really into it. Somehow I lost interest, but I can't really pinpoint why. I need to give it another try...


----------



## daniel3507

@AndyS if your a Ferrari fan it may be a good thing you didn't follow last year


----------



## AndyS

daniel3507 said:


> @AndyS if your a Ferrari fan it may be a good thing you didn't follow last year


@daniel3507 I certainly was, so it sounds like I dodged a bullet last year 

More than anything else I probably loved the technology and the personalities. I have random little bits of F1 cars sitting around my house that I sort of forgot about. This is a gear and pinion from a Jordan gear box that sits in our living room. I can't say anyone ever notices it.


----------



## daniel3507

@AndyS that's pretty cool! I was actually looking earlier today for parts like that but most of what I found was several hundred dollars


----------



## AndyS

daniel3507 said:


> @AndyS that's pretty cool! I was actually looking earlier today for parts like that but most of what I found was several hundred dollars


Thanks! They knew how to engineer this stuff...

Yeah, the prices went up like crazy. Back around 2,000 the prices weren't too bad, and in London, England there was lots of supply since a lot of the F1 outfits had operations in the UK.

Here's the side pod from a Jag F1 car that hangs in my workshop:


----------



## Kallgren

Not sure how many F1 fans are out there but interested on your thoughts on the Belgium Grand Prix this past weekend. Torrid rain all day. There were several delays in getting the cars onto the track for formation lap. Finally got a formation lap, but the start was aborted. About three hours delay, tried another start - two laps of behind the safety car - another red flag and called the race finished.

1/2 points were awarded - based on how the cars qualified and position on the grid.

Shortest race in history - I think the second shortest was Canadian Grand Prix back in the early 1990's, fourteen laps.

Should the race have been cancelled an no points awarded, or are the 1/2 points and two laps behind the safety car (in your opinion) justify the outcome? The fans were out in the soaking rain the whole time.


----------



## Ware

@Kallgren I moved your post here.


----------



## littlehuman

Kallgren said:


> Not sure how many F1 fans are out there but interested on your thoughts on the Belgium Grand Prix this past weekend. Torrid rain all day. There were several delays in getting the cars onto the track for formation lap. Finally got a formation lap, but the start was aborted. About three hours delay, tried another start - two laps of behind the safety car - another red flag and called the race finished.
> 
> 1/2 points were awarded - based on how the cars qualified and position on the grid.
> 
> Shortest race in history - I think the second shortest was Canadian Grand Prix back in the early 1990's, fourteen laps.
> 
> Should the race have been cancelled an no points awarded, or are the 1/2 points and two laps behind the safety car (in your opinion) justify the outcome? The fans were out in the soaking rain the whole time.


Was ridiculous. The race should've just been called off. FIA did a disservice to the drivers and the folks at the race.


----------



## testwerke

Quite disappointing for sure.


----------



## Ngilbe36

I didnt even know there was a F1 thread on the TLF! This is great news. Its been quite an exciting year so far if you ignore the most recent "race". Hopefully the second half can give us the same excitement as the first half the the year.

GO LANDO


----------



## Deltahedge

Kallgren said:


> Not sure how many F1 fans are out there but interested on your thoughts on the Belgium Grand Prix this past weekend. Torrid rain all day. There were several delays in getting the cars onto the track for formation lap. Finally got a formation lap, but the start was aborted. About three hours delay, tried another start - two laps of behind the safety car - another red flag and called the race finished.
> 
> 1/2 points were awarded - based on how the cars qualified and position on the grid.
> 
> Shortest race in history - I think the second shortest was Canadian Grand Prix back in the early 1990's, fourteen laps.
> 
> Should the race have been cancelled an no points awarded, or are the 1/2 points and two laps behind the safety car (in your opinion) justify the outcome? The fans were out in the soaking rain the whole time.


I thought it was awful. I don't know all the reasons why they couldn't wait around for another couple of days and run a real race. Maybe the rain forecast was bad for the entire week. I realize they need to get to the next track to set up for the race this weekend, but I think the tracks are less than 200 miles away from each other, its not like they need a few days to get to the other side of the globe.

As for awarding half points, it seems like too many points to award when a race didn't take place. I would have rather seen them award points similar to the Sprint races where 1st three places get 3,2, and 1 point.

As for the fans in attendance, I think they should get refunds.


----------



## thin_concrete

Agreed - joke of a race and fans should get refunds. I can't remember watching a "race"like that before (clearly I didn't watch the 7-lap Japanese Gran Prix that was the previous shortest race, but vaguely recall it). I've been following F1 for 25-30 years now (woohoo Wide World of Spots!) and this is a new low.


----------



## ALPHA

I only catch a race or two a year, it just never lines up with my schedule. Ferrari for me, I've gotta represent my brand! Aston is looking promising though with Mr. Stroll at the helm.


----------



## daniel3507

@Kallgren that wasn't a race. That was a parade to avoid giving refunds. How do you race when you're following a safety car and not allowed to actually race? Crappy way to get your first "podium" for Russell.


----------



## daniel3507

Ngilbe36 said:


> I didnt even know there was a F1 thread on the TLF! This is great news. Its been quite an exciting year so far if you ignore the most recent "race". Hopefully the second half can give us the same excitement as the first half the the year.
> 
> GO LANDO


I really like McLaren and loved watching Lando and Carlos. This year Lando seems to be trying to be very serious which is fine. I feel like he is purposely trying to not joke around with Daniel though to the point where it seems unnatural and makes it seem like he just doesn't want to be there


----------



## testwerke

The shoey returns!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

It was an amazing 2021 F1 season. Congrats to Max Verstappen!! That race was the perfect way to end the season. Looking forward to the 2022 rule changes.


----------



## Baretta

After the first lap it had the making of a dull event. Then on the final lap, the unthinkable happened. Tough way to lose but happy for Max.

Can't wait for next year's battle.


----------

